# Solved: Redirecting > Commands to TXT Files



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

RIP - researching in progress 

Are some commands just not permitted to go to a TXT file? For example:
dir > dirdir.txt -- works fine
runas or runas /? > info.txt -- doesn't

Is there a way to get this to work? 
Is there a list of commands that don't work?

Why is this even happening? I've always been able to do this, just now using _runas_ command.

Thanks to anyone that can enlighten me.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The ">" command redirects *output*. There's no output generated by the runas command.


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

DH,

Hmm. I think I hear ya, So how can I capture what 

runas /? 

displays on the console? 

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

There are a few commands that you can run in the cmd prompt that you cannot redirect any of its output to anything and that includes the help for the command. We had a discussion about this a few years ago but I can't find the link to it.

If you really need the contents of the help for the runas command in a text file just copy and paste it.


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Squashman!

Doah! C&P! Genius. I guess I could do that.

If you ever find that link I'd sure appreciate it.

Thanks again for the help.


----------

